# Cheap suppliers of small live fish - uk?



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

feeders are illegal in the uk..... so does anyone know where i can get about 30 little fish that are to go into my second tank honest to god, and not £1 each.

i like really small fish in large quantities, they have such personalities, i name them all


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

post your question here too

its the uk fourms here,


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

what type of fish was you after cos i can get hold of 10 neons for £5.50
and others but he might do more for a cheaper price if i ask him


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to UK forum


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

zombie said:


> what type of fish was you after cos i can get hold of 10 neons for £5.50
> and others but he might do more for a cheaper price if i ask him
> [snapback]1050382[/snapback]​


thats better than nothing. id have 10-20 where are you? can he deliver?


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

where abouts are you and he cant deliv but im sure(cos im a nice bloke and all :laugh: ) i could post em to ya o and let me know what it is you want and ill get a list of prices for you. the prices i cant get till wednesday thats my only day off(1st in 2 weeks







)


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

anything cheap and small i guess, baby mollies? guppies? etc? livebearers of some kind.... that sort of thing

Im in northants

thanks mate!


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Try putting 3 female guppys in with 1 male guppy and within a week you will have 30 guppys







Total cost less than £5


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

you sure?

as ive mentioned before i have a seperate 30 gal tall, was gonna throw like 12 guppies in there and hope for the best


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah guppys breed like nothing else just make sure you put 1 male to every 3 females







Keep an eye on them though as they will eat there babies its a good idea to have a few plants in the tank for the young to hide in.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

that is another way or go to a lfs and look out for the most pregnant ones thats what i do and in about 2-3 wekks depends really you should have alot but you must take out the other fish or they will eat em


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

yea post your ? here too 
cause i dont know


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

corbypete said:


> feeders are illegal in the uk..... so does anyone know where i can get about 30 little fish that are to go into my second tank honest to god, and not £1 each.
> 
> i like really small fish in large quantities, they have such personalities, i name them all
> 
> ...


nudge nudge...have you tried breeding them yourself? guppies breed like mad.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

can you get coldwater guppies?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

guppies will breed in the toilet if you put them there!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

corbypete said:


> can you get coldwater guppies?
> [snapback]1078270[/snapback]​


i've kept them in a tank with no heater, they were fine at room temp


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

hmm, ok well I have a 30 gallon, I can get a filter for it, throw in say 20 guppies and 30 plants and hopefully should get some fish yeah?

niiice, Im getting excited now


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yup


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I have found a source that will sell me neons at very cheap prices.

100 @ 45p each 
150 @ 40p each

Im going to be ordering around 150 soon, so if anyone can pick-up from Manchester (or meet near by) I can get you in on the deal aswell.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> I have found a source that will sell me neons at very cheap prices.
> 
> 100 @ 45p each
> 150 @ 40p each
> ...


Damn, I was in manchester on tuesday for coldplay gig at bolton, darned!

now i know how long it takes to drive im not so keen!!!!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

corbypete said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > I have found a source that will sell me neons at very cheap prices.
> ...


where abouts are you?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

im in corby, northants...


----------



## colin007 (Jul 17, 2005)

graigstables you live near me do you know any body who can get me some piranha any size


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

how fars preston from corby?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

corbypete said:


> how fars preston from corby?
> [snapback]1116114[/snapback]​


Prob about 3.5 hours.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

ah, bit far them, got 3 here...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I live in the centre of Manchester most the time, thats my parents location where I used to live!!


----------



## Scottish_Piranha_Fan (Apr 12, 2004)

Neons are relatively boring feeder fish. Depending on the size of your P's of course. I had 10 reds at about 6" - 7.5" and they swallowed them whole. But if your P's are young, then it's very entertaining watching them chase them around.
You should try a couple of nice big goldfish, the ones at about 2 quid each... now that's when you see what your P's can do.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Scottish_Piranha_Fan said:


> Neons are relatively boring feeder fish. Depending on the size of your P's of course. I had 10 reds at about 6" - 7.5" and they swallowed them whole. But if your P's are young, then it's very entertaining watching them chase them around.
> You should try a couple of nice big goldfish, the ones at about 2 quid each... now that's when you see what your P's can do.
> [snapback]1156181[/snapback]​


I dont know about othes but I wasnt after them for feeders, mainly for decorationg a community tank with my Manny as he doesnt eat anything that small!


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Scottish_Piranha_Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Neons are relatively boring feeder fish. Depending on the size of your P's of course. I had 10 reds at about 6" - 7.5" and they swallowed them whole. But if your P's are young, then it's very entertaining watching them chase them around.
> ...


I put 20 Neons into the tank with my rhom for the same thing, the next day all but one gone he got them at night when they sleep, and even 19 neons is nothing for him as he's 13" 50/100 might start to be lunch for him!

Paul.


----------

